# Freelancers or something else



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I ran into a couple of situations this weekend that were a bit disturbing to me.

On Friday evening while scouting I went by a small WPA that had a pickup, 5th wheel camper, and a trailer parked on it. The camper and trailer were unhitched and the parking area for the WPA was being used as a campground by these hunters. They had a boat along that was turned over next to the water and their 2 ATVs were parked next to the camper.

Saturday we were hunting an area that that consisted of a 400 acrea WPA on one side and a 400-500 acrea PLOT parcel to the west of it. When we returned to our vehicle we found a group of hunters setting up a wall tent on the PLOTS parcel just across the road from the WPA. The spot they were setting up had been mowed by the owner of the PLOTS parcel for them. They were on the property with permission of the owner but it somehow didn't seem right that they were essentially blocking the entrance to the WPA and PLOTS area with their tent and vehicles. It was fairly evident to us that this group considered us intruders as they explained they would be there for the next week.

It seems to me their must be some regulation to prevent camping on WPA and PLOTS parcels, or at least there should be. The first group was from Minnesota and the second had vehicles with Minnesota and Illinois plates. I think freelancing is perfectly fine but squatting on public hunting areas should not be.

One other thing this weekend that was disturbing were a couple of hunting signs we saw. They signs were a pale green color with black printing and said:

Hunting Allowed by Non-Residents Only


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had these boys set up in a camp ground they would have been appreciated. Bad move. Saw a sign by McClusky that said "NO GUIDES-OUTFITTERS ALLOWED"


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Redlabel: Maybe you should have at least called a conservation officer about the situation you outlined. I agree with everything on the post. Hopefully these guys were just a little uninformed as to the rules and they have since vacated to a real campground. I referenced both the PLOTs booklet and the web info at state.nd.us/gnf and it doesn't say anything about Camping. However it does state that NO vehicle travel is permitted on PLOTs areas. How can you camp if you can't drive your vehicle on the land? I've always assumed the WPAs were the same.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That is fricken ridiculous! I heard the same thing, and that should not be allowed. I am now concerned about that happening during pheasant season. If I see something like that believe me something will be done about it. It is open to the public, not a choosen few NR squatters. I knew that something like this was going to start happening. :******:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

My intention is to check with the Game & Fish Monday morning. If it is illegal I will report it then.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

It's illegal to use the ATVs (or any other motorized vehicles) on the WPAs. I've always thought that camping on WPAs was illegal too but I guess I haven't seen it in writing.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It is illegal to camp on the WPAs. I know a guy who got a citation in Minnesota for setting up his pop-up camper on the parking area of a WPA. There was no warning by the CO. He just drove up and wrote out the ticket. He also confiscated some nice mallards. Apparently, he got a complaint from somebody and then drove over 30 miles out there to nail the violator.

So, just call the local CO. That will probably take care of the problem.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Boy did I have it wrong.

I checked with the Game and Fish Department today and found it is alrght to camp on the parking areas of the WPA.

It is also fine to camp on the PLOTS land if you have the landowners permission, which these people had.

Camping on the PLOTS with permission I can understand, but turning the WPA parking area into a campground doesn't seem right.

Now I know and apologize for bringing it up.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I called this morning as well and I can't believe it, but everything you said is true conerning the camping on WPA parking and PLOTS with the landowners permision. It brings up some interesting questions.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

If someone is camped out there and staking it as their own, I would make a point of going out and hunting it even if it looked like I wouldn't get anything there. Just to prove a point, you can't stop access to public land by camping at the entrance.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree with you Muzzy, I would and will do the same thing if I see that bull#@!$. That is fricken ridiculous. I don't care if that is legal or not. Just another thing to bring up in ND hunting legislation. :******:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

This is absolute bull sh** that needs to be stopped. :******: Happens all to often in MN during deer season.

Red Label could you go back and get a picture or two of the campers on the WPA ? Send it to the NDG&F and your state reps. :sniper:

If at all possible, this one needs to be stopped in 2003 legis. session.

Would it be legal to write a bill stating that no person may camp on or with in 100 yards of a WPA parking lot or enterance ? If you camp on private land you still can not block the enterance.

How about state GMAs, camping allowed there too ???


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I camp out almost every weekend when I hunt-however I have never camped out on PLOTS or WPA- only campgrounds. However, I can tell you what part of the problem is and this affected me. Last year I went to the east side of Wolf Creek Campground to set up camp and a man was putting up a gate. I stopped and talked to him and he said the campground was going to be "locked up" due to the mess left behind by hunters/fall campers :******: I knew EXACTLY what he was talking about! For the 2 years previous to that I would see alot of Mn & Ws hunters who would bag up their garbage-but then leave it next to the road like they were expecting park officials to pick it up :eyeroll: However, at that time of year there is nobody around so the garbage bags would sit their all winter and be a big mess in the spring!!!! It is only common sense that you take your sh#$ with you when you leave! I see big problems with allowing camping on PLOTS & WPA areas! It is only a matter of time before they leave their crap laying around those areas as well!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The only problem Muzzy, is most ND hunters would realize the WPA is probably burned out or close to it. Better, greener "pastures" elsewhere.

Why would you need to hunt the same WPA all week ? Everyone that hunts ND often knows you need to keep moving, scouting, moving to find the best hunting areas. Shooting the same slough because that is what they did in MN will only limit their potential to have some fantastic hunts rather than average at best.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Prarie Hunter, that is not the point of it. I would hunt it even if I wouldn't get anything there just to prove they can't claim it as their own by camping there. I wouldn't spend all day there as I would want to hunt somewhere that hasn't been shot all week.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I know.

I have friend's parents who have had rifles pointed at them during ND deer season or intimidated over a pheasant spot in ND. This was res. vs res. long time ago. Still ...

Dogs crossing paths (fighting) ? People arguing, etc...

Most ND people are too humble to confront.

I guess I am saying easier said than done. (unless you have a badge in your back pocket).


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you guys need to remember the big point here is that you need the landowners permission to camp on a PLOTS area. GnF explained that the PLOTS area is open to public hunting and even though they are camping it doesn't mean the rest of the public can't hunt it as well. I guess the other point is that it would really take a lot of nerve to even ask if you could camp on a PLOTS area. Most guys would have enough class to not even attempt it.


----------

